# any one tried this whiskey?



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

So for valentines day i got my friend a $45 small bottle of hand crafted whiskey. ( the same bottle in ontario is 29.95) it is in a very cool bottle so in the meantime i had it displayed on my counter.. it looks like a big cologne bottle. i was going to drop it at my friends place tomarrow and i just noticed the seal is broken. it appears another friend decided to open it when us girls were out shopping..................grrrrrr. so it would have been a cool present but not any more................lol. on the plus side at least i noticed b4 i gave it to him.

Collingwood Canadian Whiskey Review - Whisky Liquor Review Collingwood Canadian Whisky i read it is excellent for bbq sauce base.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

How about your other friend coughing up $45 dollars for You and the naughty friend keeps the opened bottle? tell that friend it was a gift,the least He (I'm guessing?) can do.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Bbq at Kathies!!!! so when is it? lol


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol... I hate it when people take things without asking. I keep an electric shock pen on my keyboard at work just for this reason.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

JohnnyAppleSnail said:


> How about your other friend coughing up $45 dollars for You and the naughty friend keeps the opened bottle? tell that friend it was a gift,the least He (I'm guessing?) can do.


yes of course it was a man.....................lol. yes it puts me in a delema.....on the other hand we have an excuse to drink it now........


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Bbq at Kathies!!!! so when is it? lol


bbq is when ever you bring the ribs and chicken....................hahaha


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. personally i am a MGD man, but i figure you could ask the friend who opened it how it was  Cheers


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> lol... I hate it when people take things without asking. I keep an electric shock pen on my keyboard at work just for this reason.


well in all fairness i did say help yourself before we left................just never thought he would open the bottle!


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm more a Scotch guy meself, but whiskey BBQ sounds pretty darn good!


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

I read the review, it sounds delicious!!! i am not a drinker but even i may have been tempted to try a sip. (hehe) Was it Dave or for him :lol:


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope and nope


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

never tried that, but my favourite is Forty Creek.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I have heard good things about forty creek too


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> Nope and nope


i have never known dave to take a drink of alcohol since i met him a few years back.................


----------

